# What kind of frog is this?



## ParrotAlex (Aug 7, 2021)

So I was looking through some photos I had from my LPS, and I noticed this one oddball dart frog in one of the display-only vivs that I didn't recognize. It was kept alongside several epipedobates, but it seemed to be the only one like it. Any help figuring out what it is?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

_Dendrobates auratus_ , unsure what morph but it's an auratus.


----------



## ParrotAlex (Aug 7, 2021)

Ah, neat! Never seen an auratus quite like it. Thanks!


----------



## Organics (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like Auratus "Pena Blanca"


----------



## secede0 (May 28, 2009)

It could possibly be "Campana", but I agree that it looks like Pena Blanca.


----------

